# How about AquaticLife EDGE LED Fixtures?



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Timer, sunrise/sunset, effects and moon light. Sounds good. 
But how about PAR data? I need a solid low or low medium light without any co2 injection (except Excel). 29g tank, 30x12x18H. 

Somebody use it? 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+28127&pcatid=28127

Thanks


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I got the answer:
We are currently working on the graphics for the PAR levels of the Edge LED. They are as follows:

Ch1 & Ch2 @ 12” = 95-105

Ch1 & Ch2 @ 18” + 55-65. 

55-65 is considered as high light?

And it's not dimmable.


----------

